# [2010] Caribbean Honeymoon



## hockman4357 (Apr 24, 2010)

I am paying for my daughter's honeymoon.  She and her fiancé have chosen the Caribbean as their place for special memories.  I need your advice on the best resorts/locations in the Caribbean to make this happen.  I will be using my WorldMark timeshare to exchange with II and will be searching for a 1 or 2 bedroom.  The only week that will work for them is the week of December 25, 2010-January 1, 2011.  I know that this will be a tough week to find an exchange for.

I know that with II I will need to pick three resorts since I am limiting the search to one week.  The following resorts look like good ones to me:

1)  St.  Thomas - Marriott's Frenchman's Cove (MFC)
2)  Aruba - Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club (MAO)

Are these resorts good choices?  What is the likelihood that I will be able to get an exchange for this week?  What other resorts can you recommend that would be conducive to an extra-special honeymoon?


----------



## BevL (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm not terribly experienced but I would think that you're going to have major problems getting exchanges for that week.

I would think that possibly owners who can't use their week would rent them instead of depositing them.  And if one is deposited, I would think that it would be unlikely another Marriott owner wouldn't snap it up during the preference period.

Best option is probably to rent something that you can cancel last minute if you have to and hope for something extremely last minute.  Of course, the cost of renting may be prohibitive and not an option you want to even investigate.


----------



## gmarine (Apr 24, 2010)

Unfortunately,its going to be very difficult to get any high quality resort for that week. 

The resorts you have chosen are great but getting one of them with another Marriott is very difficult, without a Marriott, next to impossible. You should list as many resorts as possible to have a chance at getting something and do not limit yourself to Marriott. Marriott owners receive a preference when exchanging to another Marriott which makes it that much harder for non Marriott owners to exchange into holiday weeks.

Try listing several in Aruba. Renaissance,La Cabana, Playa Linda among them. You could add several resorts in St Maarten, Pelican and Royal Palm there.

Good luck.


----------



## hockman4357 (Apr 25, 2010)

gmarine said:


> Unfortunately,its going to be very difficult to get any high quality resort for that week.
> 
> The resorts you have chosen are great but getting one of them with another Marriott is very difficult, without a Marriott, next to impossible. You should list as many resorts as possible to have a chance at getting something and do not limit yourself to Marriott. Marriott owners receive a preference when exchanging to another Marriott which makes it that much harder for non Marriott owners to exchange into holiday weeks.
> 
> ...



What would be the likelihood of getting one or the high quality resorts the the week of December 18, 2010 - December 25, 2010?


----------



## BevL (Apr 25, 2010)

Much, much better as a general rule.  Any time after Thanksgiving and before Christmas is about the lowest travel period you can get.


----------



## gmarine (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree with Bev. Much greater chance of getting the week before which as Bev said is one of the lowest demand periods of the year.


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 25, 2010)

If they do go to Aruba, one really nice treat is offered by the Renaissance Okeanos spa. You go out to their private island and get to use a private cove for open air massages, fresh fruit and cocktails. Check it out. We stay at the Surf Club but always like to make reservations with this spa and we get to spend the day on the Renaissance island as part of the spa package.


----------



## jlf58 (Apr 25, 2010)

2 Marriott New years weeks without uisng a Marriott ? never happen 



hockman4357 said:


> I am paying for my daughter's honeymoon.  She and her fiancé have chosen the Caribbean as their place for special memories.  I need your advice on the best resorts/locations in the Caribbean to make this happen.  I will be using my WorldMark timeshare to exchange with II and will be searching for a 1 or 2 bedroom.  The only week that will work for them is the week of December 25, 2010-January 1, 2011.  I know that this will be a tough week to find an exchange for.
> 
> I know that with II I will need to pick three resorts since I am limiting the search to one week.  The following resorts look like good ones to me:
> 
> ...


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 25, 2010)

The Marriott in Aruba will be very very crowded that week.  If you want Aruba I would go to the rental section of www.aruba-bb.com and see what you see.


----------



## Larry (Apr 25, 2010)

gmarine said:


> I agree with Bev. Much greater chance of getting the week before which as Bev said is one of the lowest demand periods of the year.



Also agree plus airfare will be much cheaper for this week.


----------



## JMSH (Apr 25, 2010)

You might try adding the Surf Club in Aruba to your request as it has a lot of inventory


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 25, 2010)

You might want to consider a studios as well.  I can't imagine a 2 bedroom making it out of the Marriott preference and if it does it will go to someone who requested more than 8 months.  I see studios fairly frequently but even one bedrooms can be rare.  You many need to book something that can be canceled without penalty fairly last minute, book airfare and wait for something to come.


----------



## hockman4357 (Apr 27, 2010)

I just submitted a request first for a 1 or 2 bedroom for the week of 12-25 - 1-1 at the following resorts:

1) Marriott's Frenchman's Cove - MFS
2) Harborside Resort at Atlantis - HRA
3) Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club - MAO
4) Marriott's Aruba Surf Club - MSU
5) Marriott's St. Kitts beach Club - MSK
6) Westin Vacation Club St. Johns - WSJ

For some reason, it would not allow me to enter the Westin Vacation Club St. Johns - WEJ.  It kept telling me that the resort was not recognized.  Strange because it is listed in the II book and online.

We'll just have to wait and see what happens.  I'll let folks know if an exchange comes through.  Thanks for all of your help/advice.


----------



## gmarine (Apr 27, 2010)

hockman4357 said:


> I just submitted a request first for a 1 or 2 bedroom for the week of 12-25 - 1-1 at the following resorts:
> 
> 1) Marriott's Frenchman's Cove - MFS
> 2) Harborside Resort at Atlantis - HRA
> ...



You really should consider adding something other than Marriott and Starwood.

 Its absolutely impossible to exchange into HRA or WSJ during that week. Starwood controls deposits to Interval from both of those resorts and will not deposit holiday weeks.

The others, well, its just really close to impossible because other Marriott owners have preference when exchanging to another Marriott. For you to get the trade, there would have to be no other requests by any other Marriott owners who have sufficient trade power. 

I dont mean to discourage you, but I since its honeymoon I would like to see you get something nice. If you leave the request as is and wait it out you risk not geting anything at all. The closer to the dates that you get the less likely you are to get an exchange at another quality resort. If you have a back up plan and are ok with not getting anything then it certainly cant hurt to leave it alone. However, if you really need to get the exchange then you should definitely consider adding other resorts.

Good luck.


----------



## m61376 (May 8, 2010)

Miracles do happen, but planning a honeymoon on it is bound to lead to disappointment. You are picking the most sought after week of the year without an internal trading preference. I'd strongly recommend a hotel room as a back-up plan, since the hotels get booked up for that week too.

Perhaps consider the Royals in Cancun, although they won't be an easy trade either.


----------



## geekette (May 8, 2010)

hockman4357 said:


> I just submitted a request first for a 1 or 2 bedroom ....



They won't accept a studio?


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm reopening this thread because I also want to provide the lodging for my daughter's honeymoon next year. They will be traveling July 3 or there abouts. 

I would prefer to use my II weeks as I have two I'm going to have to extend into next year, but that will prohibit doing ongoing searches. I'm hoping that July is enough off-season to make this work out. Not sure how booking late with those II deposits will impact their airfares.

They need an island with reasonable airfare (probably flying from Atlanta since the rates are usually cheaper from there) and great beaches, activities such as hiking, and wonderful food. All needs to be on a budget.

They've rejected Aruba because they think it will be too expensive. We've also probably decided against AI because the food is reported to be mediocre and they are real foodies.

I've never been anywhere down there, so am anxious to hear your suggestions. We've read a couple of reviews and found the resorts wanting. 

Thanks in advance.

Sheila


----------



## Jerrickkeller (Sep 8, 2011)

hockman4357 said:


> I am paying for my daughter's honeymoon.
> I know that with II I will need to pick three resorts since I am limiting the search to one week.  The following resorts look like good ones to me:
> 
> 1)  St.  Thomas - Marriott's Frenchman's Cove (MFC)
> ...



It must be tuff for you to get the resorts in such a week. Lately I got married, and our experience to the Caribbean Island was just awesome and I think this island actually has the best honey moon destinations.   I am listing out some of the resorts of this island where at least I had pleasant experience.  

*St. John, US Virgin Islands*
The island of St. John is a treasure trove of tropical jungle and enticing enclaves. It was once the playpen of gazillionaire Lawrence Rockefeller, who fell in love with this lush land in the 1920s. Facilities here include 166 elegantly understated rooms, 3 restaurants, a 20,000-square-foot spa and a state-of-the-art tennis facility.

*Virgin Gorda, British Virgin Islands*
Set 90 miles off the coast of Puerto Rico, Virgin Gorda is 8 1/2 square miles of lush greenery and stunning crescent bays; it truly is a tropical wilderness. The huge sprawling property includes an amazing number of hiking trails and amazing snorkeling. 

*Paradise Island, Nassau, Bahamas*
Rising up majestically from the Caribbean is Atlantis, a resort based on the mythical city that sank without a trace 11,000 years ago. Along the 3 miles Cabbage Beach's sugary sand, guests can snorkel, parasail, jet-ski or just lounge to their hearts' desire. Then there is the Leap of Faith: a 60-foot drop down a Mayan temple water slide that takes you to 1 of the resort's spectacular family attractions -- the aquarium.


----------



## Numismatist (Sep 8, 2011)

You might consider paying to get into MFC for example.  I know it depends on how much $ you have to commit, but people can 'buy' into these resorts.  We often exchange for a week and buy a few extra days.  You might be able to get In this way.

Also find out what type of vacation they are looking for.  The islands are completely different.

St. Thomas is more adventurous than Aruba which is more laid back.  Do they want a beach for a week or do they want to explore for a week...


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2011)

Please note that this question was asked more than a year ago and was brought out of mothballs by a newbie who is probably going to spam us.


----------



## Margariet (Sep 8, 2011)

The honeymoons are over now, I guess, when you look at the dates of the earlier postings!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 8, 2011)

Question is, Is the marriage over too?


----------



## Numismatist (Sep 8, 2011)

HA HA!  Didn't notice that...I suppose the honeymoons over.  I wonder where they went?:rofl:


----------



## Jerrickkeller (Sep 8, 2011)

I re-opened the thread for the reason this might be helpful for many of other member who all are searching for some nice honeymoon destinations as Sheila needed at times: 



sfwilshire said:


> I'm reopening this thread because I also want to provide the lodging for my daughter's honeymoon next year. They will be traveling July 3 or there abouts.
> Sheila



So guys, this could be useful information for some of us


----------



## Alimai98 (Sep 30, 2011)

*let there be l0ve..!*



Sandy Lovell said:


> Question is, Is the marriage over too?



this question should be given some recognition.... 
well, yes honeymoon can be rocking...,what about the marriage...???:whoopie: 

whatever i wish them all the happiness in the world...


----------

